
Startup Investor School - v1vek
https://investor.startupschool.org
======
v1vek
I was notified about investor school from y-combinator's channel on youtube
and ended up binge watching.

As somebody who has been trying to break into angel investing, I found the
startup investor school invaluable. It was great to learn from some of the top
names in the field, and I hope to be at the next investor school.

~~~
poojakumari
It was great, but I did notice was the lack of diversity. Three female
instructors (Kirsty Nathoo, Carolynn Levy, and Andrea Zurek) vs. 12 male
investors.

------
poojakumari
It was also livestreaming on youtube
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b7EoQTRU88](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b7EoQTRU88)

